# Picked up some tools, need replacement cutters



## tocws2002 (Sep 8, 2015)

At our last wood club meeting in purchased the tools shown below, but need some replacement cutters for them. The tools are not EWT or other commercially available tools, but rather handmade. 

I am looking for suggestions on the best (and most economical) place to purchase some replacement cutters, as well as which cutters (i.e. round, square, radiused, etc) are best for a first time user of this type of tool.

Thanks,

- jason 

P.S. I picked up all 6 tools for $25...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 8, 2015)

A lot of those cutters look like the ones I used on a metal lathe, maybe see if there is a machine shop or metal working supply near you that could sell you a few?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 8, 2015)

Those carbide inserts are good for metal, not so much for wood turning since they are kind of blunt edged.

Check out the inserts that Captain Eddie sells ... LINK ... he's a good guy, and if any of the ones he stocks match the dimensions of the ones on your handles then I doubt you'll find a better option (or a better price).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Sep 9, 2015)

Duncan is correct those inserts are designed to cut metal. They have what is called a negative rake on the edge so they won't chip while in the cut. For wood (or plastic and aluminum) You need a positive rake. The edge will be dead sharp and if you are not carful they will reach out and touch you. I have cut myself with just brushing by one in a tool holder. Take a look on eBay. You can sometimes pick up a box pretty cheep because all these styles of inserts are very out dated.


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Sep 22, 2015)

I second Capn Eddie's carbide inserts. They're as inexpensive as they come and cut tremendously well. If a round cutter won't fit in any of the tools you bought, I doubt it would be difficult to modify one to accept the round cutter. I use the radiused cutters and the round cutters the most. The square cutters are awesome for cuttings tenons. I made my own carbide tools from some old galv steel rod and turned down a broken pool cue for the handle, and it kicks ass. Hope it turns out for ya!


----------

